# Stock Radio Removal



## scottyruben (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello all,

I am new to the nissanforum community and have been searching the site for instructions on removal of the stock radio unit in my 2000 Nissan Sentra GXE. I found instructions for the 2002 sentra, http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=27255, but am not sure if the setup is the same for my car. If anyone knows I would really appreciate it. Also, I plan to install a Pioneer DEH 4700 in my car. I know already that I need to buy the mounting kit to go around the pioneer as well as a wiring harness, but do I also need an antenna adapter? I am an idiot when it comes to do anything on or with my car. So any help that you can give me would be much appreciated. Thank you all very much.

Scotty


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Welcome to NIssan Forums scotty. From what I saw on the pictures from that link I can tell you that its preaty much the same. I have taken apart my center console and I can say that YEP thats it bro. 

As for the stereo mount and that other adapter you'll probably have to buy I am sure of it. Now from my experience the antenna connection is the same with allot of nissans. I have a b11 and a b15 and they use the exact same type of connector for the antenna. I also once had a 2nd gen altima and I replaced the stock stereo with a poineer deh-10 that amazingly was able to read cd-rw's and that too was the same. BTW i used that pioneer on both my b11 and the altima I wrecked and the antenna connector was the same.

Here are some pics of my ripped out console. BTW these are pics illustrating my broken temperature knobb wire for my AC.



























Heres my lil road warrior









Heres my b11 this was my first car still have it and still runs good.









Heres my second car. The 00' altima that I wrecked. This had a 2.4 It was in superb condition that 2.4 would roar when I floored it. Its a sound that I've yet to hear on any other car even the specv with the 2.5 I test drove didnt sound like my old altima. Rest in peaces baby. 









Here's the crash and yep it was my fault. I should have looked even though itwas already red (left hand turn).


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

ps. Be carefull with you put back your center console compartment. Make sure your metal hooks are not bent or messed up. I almost broke mine.


----------



## MatDaCat (Aug 20, 2007)

El Capitan, I am trying to install an aftermarket stereo in my 2000 altima, but I cant figure out how to get the woodgrain part off. Can you help me?


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

MatDaCat said:


> El Capitan, I am trying to install an aftermarket stereo in my 2000 altima, but I cant figure out how to get the woodgrain part off. Can you help me?


I'm so sorry dude I dont own the car anymore and I dont remember how to take it out. I'll look over some pictures and see if I can remember but meanwhile if your really in a hurry to get that new stereo in your dash just go down to your local ****** swapmeet and they'll pu it in for no more than 60 bucks.

I'll get back to you anyways.


----------



## sentracharlie (Oct 26, 2007)

...........................


----------

